# Seneca Lake



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Went there last night for a while until Mother Nature stepped in. Fished off the dam just looking to catch something. Got into the White Bass using a Zara Puppy. Love to see fish blow up on a top water. Also got a couple of Largemouth and a 20 min. Striper. Was waded out in the water up to my knees but had to quit when the Lightening bolts started flying. Lake is coming back down tho. Looks to be about 2 1/2ft. high and clear. Spillway is running full blast.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Heard the Saugeye were doing well there this weekend. Might have to make a trip soon.


----------



## saugeye56 (Apr 7, 2010)

Last Wed. evening we slayed them caught 65 saugeyes and totaled over 80 fish. It was a blast



Huntinbull said:


> Heard the Saugeye were doing well there this weekend. Might have to make a trip soon.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Talked to a guy I work with and last weekend every bay they stopped in they caught Saugeyes. Jigs with monnow, Jigs with piece of crawler or just plain Jig and twister. They were hitting anything!!


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I have not been there but I have been told that lake is very clear right now.


----------

